
Ask HN: Key feature missing from Google Analytics - andavid
I am doing some market research and was wondering if there is one (or multiple) key feature(s) missing from Google Analytics that, if available anywhere else, would make you switch to that product. If you&#x27;ve been through the process of switching from Google Analytics, can you share your experience with the new product?
======
PaulHoule
I want something with less evil.

